# The summit has landed doing my install!!!  pics



## iceman

well guys today is the day 
installer is here 
before pic
and pieces of my block off plate


----------



## iceman

and a pic of the beast locked up!


----------



## iceman

i know i have to extend my hearth but will just in case any tile gets damaged during the install
so i will extend after install


----------



## Harley

Nice

Its going to look great in there!


----------



## iceman

this guy knows his stuff i have been pickin his brain and he must be a member here 
the damper is out


----------



## iceman

now i know why the installer is doing such a great  job........
he frequents a lot in these forums!!


----------



## titan

Congrats iceman,beautiful hearth and mantle,very nice block-off plate too.Now send us pics of FIRE!


----------



## Gunner

Very CLEAN install so far!


----------



## Corie

Your fireplace has never been burnt? Imagine that?


----------



## biggins08

Let me know when it's in....I will bring over some well seasnoed wood for a nice hot fire!

WHOOO HAAAA


----------



## iceman

more pics
and guess what i got today for doing a favor???


----------



## iceman

more pics
see what i got today as well??


----------



## iceman

finished!!  time to burn


----------



## iceman

FIRE!


----------



## MichaelS

Very nice. Looks like you guys did an excellent job.


----------



## BrotherBart

Absolutely schweet!


----------



## Jimbob

Looks good! :coolsmile:


----------



## paulslush

Now that hearth looks a bit short, maybe eight inches to wood trim  ;-) ? Just kidding, I guess we should have hung out a while and we could of warmed up a bit in front of the cozy fire. Very nice job on that block off plate, it worked better than some of the factory made ones. It was nice to meet, you enjoy your new insert.


----------



## Todd

Great, another Summit. :roll: I wonder if all these Summits are contributing to global warming? :lol: Looking good man.


----------



## iceman

Firefly Hearth said:
			
		

> Now that hearth looks a bit short, maybe eight inches to wood trim  ;-) ? Just kidding, I guess we should have hung out a while and we could of warmed up a bit in front of the cozy fire. Very nice job on that block off plate, it worked better than some of the factory made ones. It was nice to meet, you enjoy your new insert.



lol.... I didn't let you down with the pics?  hey great job!!
heres one for you keeping your identity  secret
thanks again
ps until i get the material to extend the hearth i am taking off the wood trim; it will still be short but hey it will be brick so a non-combustible


----------



## MrGriz

Looks great!  Very nice professional install.


----------



## Jimbob

Todd said:
			
		

> Great, another Summit. :roll: I wonder if all these Summits are contributing to global warming? :lol: Looking good man.



They would have to be, they throw a heck of a lot of heat!
:lol:


----------



## begreen

That's a picture perfect install iceman. And just in time for the cold weather. Burn baby burn.


----------



## iceman

BeGreen said:
			
		

> That's a picture perfect install iceman. And just in time for the cold weather. Burn baby burn.



Thanks a lot.. i did a lot of reasearch on this site and went in to the install feeling confident and ready for my installer ... as it turned out i didn't have to point out a thing he knew it all... then i found out he is also a member here what a small world!
the picture on the roof is my installer and his son ... they did a wonderful job
now maybe i can offically join that "summit Crue" over in the other thread... lol


----------



## begreen

Hope your installer comes out of the closet and jumps in to the conversation. That's a nice install. He should be proud.

PS: Damn, that's a big chimney.


----------



## Hogwildz

Congrats Iceman!! Looks beautiful, and excellent install by your installer.
You WILL love that Summit. The list of Summit owners is growing at a fairly good rate. There is a reason for that.
Not to say there isn't other quality stoves & inserts out there. Now get to know her, and by next year you will get even longer burn times and know her like the back of your hand. This year will be a learn & burn year. Did you adjust the door?
Looking good. We will be sending you out your Summit secret decoder ring and Beast burner package. Learn the secret  Summit handshake also .


----------



## iceman

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Hope your installer comes out of the closet and jumps in to the conversation. That's a nice install. Ya'll should be proud.
> 
> PS: Damn, that's a big chimney.



maybe he will jump in  and make a comment about my chimney this time.. lol 
he has posted here...  read back a few and you can tell who he is...
i have her running right now today i will push her!!
secondary burn is beautiful..wife loves it  TOUCHDOWN!
now we can talk about one for the basement!!


----------



## iceman

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Congrats Iceman!! Looks beautiful, and excellent install by your installer.
> You WILL love that Summit. The list of Summit owners is growing at a fairly good rate. There is a reason for that.
> Not to say there isn't other quality stoves & inserts out there. Now get to know her, and by next year you will get even longer burn times and know her like the back of your hand. This year will be a learn & burn year. Did you adjust the door?
> Looking good. We will be sending you out your Summit secret decoder ring and Beast burner package. Learn the secret  Summit handshake also .



no i didn't adjust the door ... what should i do??


----------



## thechimneysweep

When your fire is out and the stove is at room temperature, close the door on a $20 dollar bill and tug, repeating this step all the way around the perimeter of the door.  PE's new low-compression gasket should grip the bill, and offer a bit of resistance to your tug.  If the grip on the bill feels loose at any point, tap lightly on the door catch (just outside the door opening on the handle side) with a hammer and retest, repeating until you have a firm seal all the way around the perimeter.  If you tap too hard and the door handle won't engage, pry the catch back out a bit. 

Once your door is properly adjusted, put the $20 in an envelope, and address to:

Thanks for the tip, Tom
The Chimney Sweep Online
913 Harris Avenue
Bellingham, WA  98225


----------



## begreen

LOL, you've been listening to too much cartalk Tom. ;-)


----------



## Mo Heat

Nice stove. Hell-of-a break-in fire! And I do remember that "day the install is finished and first fire" feeling. I may have to buy a summit for my upstairs fireplace, just to experience the whole thing again myself...  :wow: 

But then... that would mean chopping twice the wood here in the heart of the 'burbs. Not such a good feeling...


----------



## iceman

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Nice stove. Hell-of-a break-in fire! And I do remember that "day the install is finished and first fire" feeling. I may have to buy a summit for my upstairs fireplace, just to experience the whole thing again myself...  :wow:
> 
> But then... that would mean chopping twice the wood here in the heart of the 'burbs. Not such a good feeling...


go for it you really should there is nothing like that "feeling"


----------



## paulslush

I am glad to see you are enjoying your new insert, sounds like its working as you hoped it would. Yes that is one big chimney it was easy to find the right flue I just looked for the clean one of the six. What a nice bonus, a fireplace that has never been burned,kept me clean while doing the install.   Thanks to all for the compliments on the install, I always take pride in my work so it is nice to have it noticed. I do add comments  to some of the posts now and then and I do enjoy reading them also. I have learned a lot here and enjoy the site.


----------



## Harley

Very nice instal, Ice!  Congratulations

Just in time


----------



## woodsie8

I want this guy to come and install my stove!!  I can't get anyone to do a block off plate.


----------



## iceman

woodsie8 said:
			
		

> I want this guy to come and install my stove!!  I can't get anyone to do a block off plate.



do it yourself its not that hard .....you can cheat  measure go to sheet metal guy give him measurements and tell him to 45 angle the measurements and bing they almost put themselves in


----------



## WoodMann

Yeah- that install sure is purrdy. 'grats and keep warm................


----------

